# Mongo like cz



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought my first CZ a week ago yesterday - a military surplus CZ-82 made in 1987. (I'm still trying to figure-out how to post a photo). I got to take it out on the range yesterday, and after about 100 rounds I've got to say that it is awesome! The finish is a little worn after almost 24 years, but the weapon itself is quite sound.

I wasn't really going for accuracy - just getting a feel for it, so I was mostly doing draw and fire drills. I did 3/4 of the rounds at three and seven yards, and cut big holes in the head and chest. The remaining rounds were at 15 yards - no so good, but if it was a live aggressor he'd be walking around minus most of his stomach, spleen, lower GI tract, and "testicular dangulation". Fantastic firearm, and it will be a regular carry weapon. Now I'm contemplating another CZ, but in 9x19 (I own a Bersa Thunder 380, a Taurus Model 85CHUL, and now the CZ-82 and have this thing for .38/9mm as carry weapons).

The only complaint I have is the sights. If it had sights that were more visible, I'm sure that at 15 yards my target would have even less heart, lungs, or gray matter, but still have a digestive tract and sire children (via the psychic hotline 'cause he'd be very dead), but even less heart and lungs. Do they make good after-market sights for the CZ-82? I sure hope so, 'cause they would make an already fine weapon even finer.:smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new ...old....weapon. I am not sure if the dovetail is the same on a 24 year old weapon as today....if so you can get sights.

If you buy a 9mm Luger CZ they make real nice 9mm weapons you will be happy.

RCG


----------



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Congrats on the new ...old....weapon. I am not sure if the dovetail is the same on a 24 year old weapon as today....if so you can get sights.
> 
> If you buy a 9mm Luger CZ they make real nice 9mm weapons you will be happy.
> 
> RCG


Thanks. I'm looking at the CZ-75 or the RAMI. Both appear to be very nice weapons.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There is also one in the middle of those two.......the P-01, a very sweet shooter and a great gun also.

RCG


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a pre-B 75 and I love it. The accuracy amazes me.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been looking to use up my last permit for this round, was looking at all kinds of 1911's,Sig 220's and so on. Nothing is doing it for me. Soooooo I looking hard again at the CZ 97 BD. It's big and heavy has a 10 rd. capacity, with a de-cocker for a little over $600. Being left handed, I can't see paying a premium for a left hand safety or other control.The 97BD will fit the bill, and I understand it's a pretty accurate cannon. I already own a 85 combat and enjoy it alot. Never a hiccup with whatever I feed it.


----------



## Tx944 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ogre said:


> I bought my first CZ a week ago yesterday - a military surplus CZ-82 made in 1987. (I'm still trying to figure-out how to post a photo). I got to take it out on the range yesterday, and after about 100 rounds I've got to say that it is awesome! The finish is a little worn after almost 24 years, but the weapon itself is quite sound.
> 
> I wasn't really going for accuracy - just getting a feel for it, so I was mostly doing draw and fire drills. I did 3/4 of the rounds at three and seven yards, and cut big holes in the head and chest. The remaining rounds were at 15 yards - no so good, but if it was a live aggressor he'd be walking around minus most of his stomach, spleen, lower GI tract, and "testicular dangulation". Fantastic firearm, and it will be a regular carry weapon. Now I'm contemplating another CZ, but in 9x19 (I own a Bersa Thunder 380, a Taurus Model 85CHUL, and now the CZ-82 and have this thing for .38/9mm as carry weapons).
> 
> The only complaint I have is the sights. If it had sights that were more visible, I'm sure that at 15 yards my target would have even less heart, lungs, or gray matter, but still have a digestive tract and sire children (via the psychic hotline 'cause he'd be very dead), but even less heart and lungs. Do they make good after-market sights for the CZ-82? I sure hope so, 'cause they would make an already fine weapon even finer.:smt023


I have a a CZ-83 that shoots as good as open sights get, 
look at the Meprolight Night sights, they make a model to fit the CZ 82/83.
Kimber is the US dist. for them, I got mine on sale at opticsplanet.com
They really shine in the low light condition of the indoor range.
The front sight is a push-in with a rollpin.
The rear sight is a reg dovetail sight.
Most gunshops will install them for you for about 30 bucks.
You'll love em.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new gun.

:smt1099


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

Ogre said:


> Thanks. I'm looking at the CZ-75 or the RAMI. Both appear to be very nice weapons.


Ogre,

I have both the CZ-75B in .40 and the CZ-2075 RAMI in .40 as well. You won't be disappointed. Just choose your ammo carefully for the RAMI as I've found it to be partial to what you feed it. Then, shoot consistently with the ammo you expect to use if you decide to carry the RAMI.

Enjoy


----------



## egghead (May 2, 2011)

My 82 has the smoothest trigger of all my handguns. Even the double action is like butter.


----------

